# Nosler Muzzleloading Ballistic Tip bullets



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

For sale:
Nosler Muzzleloading bullets. .50 cal 300 gr. Ballistic Tip.

15 bullets to a pack. I have several packs.

$10.00 per pack, local pick up. Add $5 for shipping


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sold


----------

